# Uber Black Drivers File Lawsuit Against Uber.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...Uber-Lawsuit-Philadelphia-Limo-364458771.html


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Good for them for taking a stand. Most of the attention has been given to the city's taxi drivers. Limo and Uber Black drivers have participated in protests. They are regulated, they aren't casual and the cost of operating at that level can not be swept under the rug or ignored.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Good for them for taking a stand. Most of the attention has been given to the city's taxi drivers. Limo and Uber Black drivers have participated in protests. They are regulated, they aren't casual and the cost of operating at that level can not be swept under the rug or ignored.


Btw this is the second lawsuit this week filed by Uber Black/SUV drivers
*Uber sued by drivers excluded from class-action lawsuit*
*http://www.latimes.com/business/tec...-driver-misclassification-20160104-story.html*


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber's response is to shift focus to something irrelevant. "UberX is doing great and people enjoy it." Cool?


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...Uber-Lawsuit-Philadelphia-Limo-364458771.html


LOL. I think it would be time to sting Uber on this.

As employees, you have min wage, but also HEALTH CARE.

Uber would also have to provide vehicles and comprehensive insurance as well as employment taxes

Lets see Uber pony up for HealthCare at the rates they are charging. LOL


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...Uber-Lawsuit-Philadelphia-Limo-364458771.html


UBERBLACK cars in Los Angeles have a TCP license which allows them access to LAX pickups, the most lucrative rides in the city. Not only in Los Angeles, but statewide. A state that some consider the 7th largest economy in the world. As of today (January 7, 2016) UBERX is still not authorized to enter LAX property to pickup passengers. Yes, UBERX is BLOCKED from picking up passengers at LAX, one of the busiest airports in the nation (70 million passengers per year). Although LYFT can pickup because they beat UBER to the punch! In the meantime, I have to scrounge around the city like a beggar for little $4 to $6 jobs to makes ends meet.

But, as soon as UBER finally completes its' LAX application and allows UBERX to pick up inside LAX, the UBERBLACK game is over my friends. UBERX will not only eat up the cabs (as they have in San Francisco) , but also UBERBLACK. Why would one person with one bag pay an UBERBLACK $60 to go from LAX to Santa Monica when I can take him/her there for $17?

UBER has blown up the price structure of point to point transportation. Which it can, due to a complete lack of regulation by the way. They have completely dropped the bottom tier of the Livery industry. So, UBERBLACK, who have expensive state limo licenses should just concentrate on their high end clients and avoid UBER jobs altogether. The cheap UBER market is not their market. After all, there are plenty of high-end clients (celebrities and high powered executives) that wouldn't be caught dead in a little UBERX Prius like mine. I know because I've driven each and every one of them (10,000 celebrity/high power rides) for the past 20 years in L.A.!

So, please, go cry me a river (yes, I've driven Justin Timberlake) all of you uppity UBERBLACK prima donnas and turn off the UBER App. Nobody is forcing you to turn it on.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

LADriver said:


> So, please, go cry me a river (yes, I've driven Justin Timberlake) all of you uppity UBERBLACK prima donnas and turn off the UBER App. Nobody is forcing you to turn it on.


I can see your point in someways... but in other ways know.

I would rather have 5 Pax for every 20, but have upscale passengers, than be driving, driving, and serving masses on volume.

One thing I learned as a photographer, the person looking for you to do a shoot and burn $200 wedding will complain 100x more than the person paying you $10,000 to shoot the wedding.

It seems counter intuitive, but I would rather drive less for more, than fight over scraps to for the college kid crowd who think it is funny to give me 1 because I am more than 5 years older than them.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LADriver said:


> UBERBLACK cars in Los Angeles have a TCP license which allows them access to LAX pickups, the most lucrative rides in the city. Not only in Los Angeles, but statewide. A state that some consider the 7th largest economy in the world. As of today (January 7, 2016) UBERX is still not authorized to enter LAX property to pickup passengers. Yes, UBERX is BLOCKED from picking up passengers at LAX, one of the busiest airports in the nation (70 million passengers per year). Although LYFT can pickup because they beat UBER to the punch! In the meantime, I have to scrounge around the city like a beggar for little $4 to $6 jobs to makes ends meet.
> 
> But, as soon as UBER finally completes its' LAX application and allows UBERX to pick up inside LAX, the UBERBLACK game is over my friends. UBERX will not only eat up the cabs (as they have in San Francisco) , but also UBERBLACK. Why would one person with one bag pay an UBERBLACK $60 to go from LAX to Santa Monica when I can take him/her there for $17?
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LADriver said:


> UBERBLACK cars in Los Angeles have a TCP license which allows them access to LAX pickups, the most lucrative rides in the city. Not only in Los Angeles, but statewide. A state that some consider the 7th largest economy in the world. As of today (January 7, 2016) UBERX is still not authorized to enter LAX property to pickup passengers. Yes, UBERX is BLOCKED from picking up passengers at LAX, one of the busiest airports in the nation (70 million passengers per year). Although LYFT can pickup because they beat UBER to the punch! In the meantime, I have to scrounge around the city like a beggar for little $4 to $6 jobs to makes ends meet.
> 
> But, as soon as UBER finally completes its' LAX application and allows UBERX to pick up inside LAX, the UBERBLACK game is over my friends. UBERX will not only eat up the cabs (as they have in San Francisco) , but also UBERBLACK. Why would one person with one bag pay an UBERBLACK $60 to go from LAX to Santa Monica when I can take him/her there for $17?
> 
> ...


Nice dream lol


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Other than the fact that your basic English, punctuation, syntax, composition, context, tense and spelling are atrocious, this is an O.K. post. Yeah, I get it, we all want better paying rides. We're actually discussing basic Economic Theory here. But, UBER is the Queen of the Cheap *******!
> 
> Do you remember (You "member") when the Berlin Wall fell in East Germany? Well, all of sudden there was a massive flow of cheap East Germany Prostitutes into West Germany. The West German Ho's were outraged that the prices had dropped to as little as $5 a blow. Well, that is what UBER has done. They have demolished the Transportation Berlin Wall and created a race to the bottom, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Ja Ja


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

maui said:


> I can see your point in someways... but in other ways know.
> 
> I would rather have 5 Pax for every 20, but have upscale passengers, than be driving, driving, and serving masses on volume.
> 
> ...


You know your stuff my friend
People paying big bucks are a pleasure to deal with


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Other than the fact that your basic English, punctuation, syntax, composition, context, tense and spelling are atrocious, this is an O.K. post.


Lol. And your random capitalization is totally appealing and not atrocious at all.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. And your random capitalization is totally appealing and not atrocious at all.


Another Harvard graduate doing the 4-6 dollar begging ( his words ) 
He's taking the world by charging 17 bucks for a 60 dollar ride ( his words )
LoL


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

LADriver said:


> Other than the fact that your basic English, punctuation, syntax, composition, context, tense and spelling are atrocious, this is an O.K. post. Yeah, I get it, we all want better paying rides. We're actually discussing basic Economic Theory here. But, UBER is the Queen of the Cheap *******!
> 
> Do you remember (You "member") when the Berlin Wall fell in East Germany? Well, all of sudden there was a massive flow of cheap East Germany Prostitutes into West Germany. The West German Ho's were outraged that the prices had dropped to as little as $5 a blow. Well, that is what UBER has done. They have demolished the Transportation Berlin Wall and created a race to the bottom, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Other than the fact your post is non sequitur, delirious, and totally of the map logically, you might have a point.

If you have driven for so long, and you are relegated to scrapping for $4 rides, it tells me EVERYTHING I need to know about your intelligence level.

Go, get out of here, you just got a $4 ping.

Go!!!!!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> You know your stuff my friend
> People paying big bucks are a pleasure to deal with


^^^
Absolutely!
Clients who regularly take a black car or limo are the ones that I want to deal with on a daily basis. 
You know what they want and expect.
When they ask you to please put up the partition, you don't tell them that the button is right over their head. lol
They want service, like nice clean gradual starts from lights, non-jerky stops, and punctuality like being there at least 15 minutes early with the trunk open.... even if they are a half hour tardy. 
I still get short rides, like 5 minutes out of the airport from a small hotel on Paradise but they all get the same service.... and yeah, give me those. 
Even the kids coming home for vaykay on Christmas get the same treatment when their parents reserve for them, and by the sound of it, they're a whole different crew than the local college kids in Uber's college towns. 
Same story here in Vegas or in L.A. , people who usually use Black instead or their usual bus or even an airport shuttle are a whole different crowd and it's very noticeable, like when they just matter-of-factly pull down the armrest to use the radio controls from the back of the car.... for them it's just familiar territory.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice ...here you go another. Dang!...this company is going to break world record of violation.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Absolutely!
> Clients who regularly take a black car or limo are the ones that I want to deal with on a daily basis.
> You know what they want and expect.
> ...


I agree 100%

I've realized one thing , people think it's just knowing how to drive a car

It's actually much more than anyone can imagine 
It's hard to explain

It takes thousands of interactions to aquire
The ability to read people & "equalize" the transaction 
Anticipate , invision & proceed accordingly 
It takes a certain amount of self confidence to make it look seamless & natural
If done correctly the driver earns the customers respect , with out forgetting hierarchy of course

I can assure you my most high profile customers see me not as a driver but as a business man 
It's the best I can wish for

With repore built your client base has your interest at hearth as much as you have theirs
Both parties personal success is each other's top priority

But I know in uber world this is crazy talk

Uber-Doober im sure we can fill 3 books with all the compounded experience on just 2 drivers
Uber on!!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> I've realized one thing , people think it's just knowing how to drive a car
> 
> ...


^^^
Haha!!!
Like the guy who I picked up at the Beverly Wilshire that told me that there would be $500. in it for me if I could get him to Terminal 4 @ LAX (American) in an hour @ 5m.

55 minutes on surface streets, driving down the center painted off center dividers, alleys and cutting through gas stations, flooring it through left turn lanes and going straight ahead.... you catch my drift.

And five crisp ones came out after I pressed the trunk button and he scrambled out and grabbed his own luggage and sprinted into the terminal. lol
Looking in the back seat he had left his ticket stuck between the seat and seat back so I left the car running and ran into the terminal after him, found him and saw him frantically looking his coat. 
Held up the American envelope with the ticket and said "Is this what you're looking for?". 
Real fast he took his card out and put it in my shirt pocket and said to call him. 
I drove him once a month to and from the hotel for the rest of the time I was in L.A. 
Always a great tipper but never like that first time. Haha.

BTW, it was my own TC.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Haha!!!
> Like the guy who I picked up at the Beverly Wilshire that told me that there would be $500. in it for me if I could get him to Terminal 4 @ LAX (American) in an hour @ 5m.
> 
> ...


It's the magic of uber
Managed to disconnect or clash the driver & customer
Ensuring ubers subsistence

But you know well the old school way is alive & well

I have more demand that I can deliver
I've had to not take as many new customers as I used to
This makes my customers feel special

I hear things like : who drove you , 20years , how did you get an opening ??

LoL I would drive all if I could
The fact that I can only drive a few makes them feel special

P.S. It's also balancing the amount of work you take on with your body's wear & tear
Health and familia


----------

